# Found a Column With Interesting Supplements Mentioned For Arthritic Relief for Dogs



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm busy scanning in some old newspaper and magazine articles I clipped and put in a big box, never to be read. I just pulled one up, from a December 2005 column in the Dallas Morning News by a holistic veterinarian in this area. Someone wanted relief for a senior labrador that was not responding well to glucosamine and chondroitin. This vet mentioned *Hyaluronan* which reduces swelling at the site by decreasing white blood cell migration and infiltration into the affected tissue. It supposedly inhibits the inflammation pathway (I guess sort of like acupuncture perhaps?). Cholodin Flex chewable treats and Chologel were mentioned aas having this supplement. This vet also mentioned homeopaths such as Zeel or herbal Flex SC, Nutriflex support. 

No dosing information was given of course, and this article is 5 years old, but I thought I'd share this and maybe if anyone has tried these they can report how their dogs responded to them.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I learn so much here! If it hadn't been for this forum, I would not have asked my vet about Duralactin. And we are thrilled with the results.
Thanks for the info. on the supplements.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Here is a link to one of the Hyaluronic Acid supplements. It's on my list of things I have not tried yet.

http://www.kvsupply.com/KVVet/produ...alse&mscssid=0E096349869A14E7BAE457D616A3483C


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

GoldenCamper said:


> Here is a link to one of the Hyaluronic Acid supplements. It's on my list of things I have not tried yet.
> 
> http://www.kvsupply.com/KVVet/produ...alse&mscssid=0E096349869A14E7BAE457D616A3483C


Thanks for the link. I only wish I could investigate this for Barkley, but with the hemangiosarcoma, it's chancey to add something new to his regimine for fear it will stimulate the cancer or interfere with the chemo pills he will start in a few weeks. I hope it helps other dogs though!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

GoldenCamper said:


> Here is a link to one of the Hyaluronic Acid supplements. It's on my list of things I have not tried yet.
> 
> http://www.kvsupply.com/KVVet/produ...alse&mscssid=0E096349869A14E7BAE457D616A3483C


I must admit that GoldenCamper's comment struck me as rather sadly funny.:doh: I keep a running mental list of what I can try with Copper if "this one" is not the magic bullet. You just never know which one or which combination will help your guy the most, so anything that won't hurt just might help......

I'll add Hyaluronic to my list. thanks!


----------

